# necesito un circuito de preamplificador



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 11, 2008)

hola a la comunidad del foro, les comento mi situacion...tengo hecho un amplificador de 10W que lo saque de pablin y me asusto de lo bien que anda y de los parlantes que se banca (apuesto a que da mas de 10W) y quiero hacerle un preamplificador para que no tenga ningun tipo de sumbido (hace uno muy pequeño...(tuuuuuuu)...me an dicho que eso lo proboca el mal filtrado dela fuente y por ese motivo quiero que el pre saque esos ruidos y interferencias en la señal que entrara en el amplificador....no encuentro ningun cir que me satisfasca por ejemplo que use 12 volt y los ampere 10 como maximo...de tener control de graves agudos y esas cosas mejor quiero hacer algo bueno y dentro de todo economico....muchas gracias


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ene 18, 2008)

miralo con un osciloscopio y miras que frecuencia tiene el TUUUUUUUUU.

Y asi sabes a que te enfrentas, que frecuencia tiene el TUUUUUU y asi le haces un filtro para el TUUUUUU ja jajaj,


diseñalo  ! le pones lo que necesites un pasabanda o un pasa bajo o un pasa banda.


Muchas veces estos amplificador son asi porque los componentes no son de buena calidad y ademas hacerlo con gran cantidad de componentes en un impreso muy grande pues capta mucho ruid del ambiente y pues, si uno no quiere escuchar el TUUU pues diseña el filtro pero si diseña el filtro para ese TUUU entonces le quitas a tu musica ese tipo de frecuencias y por lo tanto la fidelidad del sonido se sacrifica por quitar el TUUUU

me explico ?

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2008)

Si tienes ruido en la etapa de salida el preamplificador no quitara NADA, incluso puede ser que lo empeore.
Revisa el filtrado de tu fuente.
Malla de retorno de la tension de alimentacion.
Coneccion de maza de la entrada de audio.

Tuuuuu no es muy descriptivo, tambien podria ser una oscilacion indebida.

Saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 19, 2008)

Aveces es el zumbido de 100Hz de la red, en ese caso, con una fuente estabilizada desaparece.

Saludos.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 23, 2008)

gracias por sus repuestas..pero no tengo forma de medirlo con un ociloscopio porque no tengo uno....son medios caros....la verdad que no es muy molesto ese ruido al escuchar musica porque no se nota en lo mas minimo...pero al poner la oreja en el parlante si se nota...pense que con un pre se podia aumentar la calidad del sonido que se amplificaria despues y seria reproducido...igualmente deje este asunto por el momento ya que si vieron  mas arriba me estoy enfrentando a otro problema....gracias igual saludos


----------



## manu_sonata (Jun 21, 2008)

hola adri_ariel_05. aca te dejo el diagrama con el PCB de un preamplificador estereo que yo modifique a partir de uno que encontre en LADELEC con control de graves, agudos y medios.


----------

